# Rubber boots vs. Snake boots Bow season??



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 3, 2009)

Which do you prefer for early bow season, 
rubber boots or snake boots??


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 3, 2009)

i always wear my rubber boots when scouting they work great and dont cost a ton


----------



## Bruz (Jan 3, 2009)

Snake Boots.........ALL Season long.


----------



## dusty80 (Jan 3, 2009)

Rubber boots is the only way..............


----------



## kcausey (Jan 3, 2009)

Rubber Snake boots...how bout that....when it gets really cold i resort to my other muck's....woody arctic sport.  here's the one's i have on my feet 99.9% of the time...Woody Armor


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought a cheap pair of the camo rubber boots at Wal-Mart this year trying to save some money and the boots rubber started cracking at the bend portion above your toes. Does anyone have this problem with the more expensive boots or is it just with the cheap knock offs.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 3, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> I bought a cheap pair of the camo rubber boots at Wal-Mart this year trying to save some money and the boots rubber started cracking at the bend portion above your toes. Does anyone have this problem with the more expensive boots or is it just with the cheap knock offs.




not at all.try lacrosse or rocky rubber boots


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacrosse rubber snake boots.  Covers scent, keeps water out, and keeps the snakes off.  Wear them all year long.  I've had this pair about 10 years and they look like brand new.  No leaks.  Nothing like that secure feeling when wearing good snake boots.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 3, 2009)

Its rubber boots for me. They'll probably stop all but the biggest snakes fangs anyways. Ive never seen a rattler and only one cottonmouth in DeKalb and that was 40 years ago. Copperheads are the least of my worries. Id be more worried about the crazy people around here than snakes. Rubber boots wont save you from being beat, robbed, killed and thrown in a ditch. Even when I travel south to the Oconee river bottom swamps I wear rubber boots. Except for the fact that theres a lot more snakes. Its really not that much different there. 

Ophidiophobia or Snakephobia ?


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 4, 2009)

I would say rubber boots always, but last year changed my mind..I hunted in Laurens/Bleckley countys and our lease was covered up with timber rattlers.. It wasn't uncommon to see one rattler everyday during the early season.Needless to say, I wore snake boots during the early season there..

So my answer would be that it depends on where you are hunting..


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 4, 2009)

bowanna said:


> Rubber boots works for me. They'll probably stop all but the biggest snakes fangs anyways. ?



Please get back with us after you test this theory of yours on a Rattler.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 4, 2009)

I wear rubber boots.  think about buying a snake boot or 2 every few years but never get around to it


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 4, 2009)

Snake boots
after researching how your odor molecules disperse after they leave your body,I'd much rather be safe than sorry


----------



## 30 06 (Jan 4, 2009)

Snake Boots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After you see how venom destroyies, human tissue you want have any doubt.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 4, 2009)

I was rubber only for several years till I hunted on a lease and saw a couple of snakes after that I went to snake boots.  I may have to look at the rubber snake boots and leave my regualar snakes for turkey season or something


----------



## Gote Rider (Jan 4, 2009)

I wear snake boots unless I am hunting in the swamp with lots of water. In the swamp I wear rubber boots with snake leggons around them. I walk up on rattlesnakes and cottonmouths every year while hunting. Since bow season started I have killed 3 rattlesnakes and 2 cottonmouths.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jan 4, 2009)

always rubber boots and sprayed down with scent killer.


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 4, 2009)

Rocky snake boots. I've been struck twice now (albeit both times in Florida) and early archery and scouting is a dangerous time for snakes.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 4, 2009)

rubber snake boots for me. if you see the rattlers in my woods you would wear them too.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2009)

Neither, too hot in the early season for me to wear either one.....besides, I have not seen a venomous snake where I hunt.......well, ever.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wear snake boots all the time.  They're hot in the summer/early season, but they are warm in the winter.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 4, 2009)

I do spray mine down with scent killer


----------



## bigpig (Jan 5, 2009)

Snake boots


----------



## J Ferguson (Jan 5, 2009)

kcausey said:


> Rubber Snake boots...how bout that....when it gets really cold i resort to my other muck's....woody arctic sport.  here's the one's i have on my feet 99.9% of the time...Woody Armor







Same here bst boots I ever had


----------



## dusty80 (Jan 5, 2009)

Some of you snake boot guys make it sound like the snakes are hunting you. I hunt the thickest, hottest, most snake infested part of the state. We have all the bad boys here. If you just halfway look where you are walking you will be fine. If I see one, I just back up and walk around him.........


----------



## Southern_Whitetail_Hunter (Jan 5, 2009)

Lacrosse rubber snake boots and I have a pair of Rocky lace up snake boots. Better safe than sorry. A week ago we had a huge moccasin in the front yard that came out of an area holding water. It was during those 60-70 degree days we were having here. Just remember you do not always see them or get a warning. There was a great article in GON a year or two ago about snake bites. If you can find it, read it. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- scary!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyler1 (Jan 5, 2009)

kcausey said:


> Rubber Snake boots...how bout that....when it gets really cold i resort to my other muck's....woody arctic sport.  here's the one's i have on my feet 99.9% of the time...Woody Armor



Do these boots ever break in.  All the rubber snake boots I have seen are HEAVY and very stiff.  They look like they would be uncomfortable.


----------



## kcausey (Jan 5, 2009)

tyler1 said:


> Do these boots ever break in.  All the rubber snake boots I have seen are HEAVY and very stiff.  They look like they would be uncomfortable.



Heck yeah man....they wear like tenni kicks.   I have really big calves and it took a few trips getting that part loosened up....they are very, very light compared to any other rubber boots i have worn.  they are by far the best boots i have ever worn in a hunting situation.....i have GPSed better than 9 miles in a day of turkey hunting with no complaints.  sizes are very accurate as well....i wear and 11 1/2-12 and order the 11-11.5's with excellent an outcome.  They will wear just like your high end lacrosse boots.  Best price i have seen on them was $155


----------



## kcausey (Jan 5, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> Some of you snake boot guys make it sound like the snakes are hunting you. I hunt the thickest, hottest, most snake infested part of the state. We have all the bad boys here. If you just halfway look where you are walking you will be fine. If I see one, I just back up and walk around him.........



I walk through some nasty stuff that i can't see the bottom of...not to mention using colored (green or red) LEDs getting in and out of the woods gives me no depth perception and i can't see snakes then......i had a timber rattlers strike at me in monroe county about 9 years ago....he hit a strand of barbwire instead of my snake boot covered leg....didn't see him until it was too late...blackberry thicket.  Also stepped on a moccasin that was coiled up in some leaves on a 40 degree morning in wilkinson county.....he was too slow (about 18" long) to do much, but i had my rocky mavricks on none-the-less.

I do agree that if you pay good attention you'll be ok in most scenarios....My best friend got humbled by stepping on a 5ft water snake and not knowing it til he rolled....scared him into snake boots.


----------



## short stop (Jan 5, 2009)

I hunt   bout 80-90   days a yr in Ga 
  Just  plain brown /green /black  rubber boots  when its  hot --them cheap kind   from walmart $12      when its  hot /warm .

  Muck boots  when  its  cold --- 
I have never  been afraid  of a snakes.
   I usta  catch snakes  for fun when I was a kid  -- they do not scare me .


----------



## kcausey (Jan 5, 2009)

short stop said:


> I hunt   bout 80-90   days a yr in Ga
> Just  plain brown /green /black  rubber boots  when its  hot --them cheap kind   from walmart $12      when its  hot /warm .
> 
> Muck boots  when  its  cold ---
> ...



Can't be scurred of'em....just gotta respect them....now there's that 96"er at Sapelo....she a different story.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 5, 2009)

Rubber/Neoprene Red Heads for all but the coldest of mornings.

I gave up trying to find a comfortable snake boot 10+ years ago. Just pay attention to where you put your feet.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 6, 2009)

short stop said:


> I hunt   bout 80-90   days a yr in Ga
> Just  plain brown /green /black  rubber boots  when its  hot --them cheap kind   from walmart $12      when its  hot /warm .
> 
> Muck boots  when  its  cold ---
> ...



They do not scare me either.I have caught copperheads,rattlesnakes and a cottonmouth.Haven't had the pleasure of ever seeing a coral snake.
What does scare me is the effect the venom has on my body,not the least of which is muscle control.No joke about ruining underwear but you also lose control of your bowels.

Wearing rubberboots for scent control is useless.Odor is coming out of every pore in your body,then clinging to everything around.


----------



## irishredneck (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a pair of rubber boots and I bought a pair of Kevlar socks, hockey players wear them- cost about $12. Im certain my combo is just as protective as some of the best snake boots, breathable and nice and water-tight.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 19, 2011)

Someones been digging........
Rubber in Georgia almost all year long.


----------



## kh67148 (Aug 19, 2011)

snake boots fot me, I HATE SNAKES!


----------



## GIVEMTHESHAFT (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree with the Woody Armour muck boots snakeproof , rubber , wear them in bow season and have worn them the last three years all year long. Even hunting Janurary in Alabama. Put a hand warmer in them if it real cold


----------



## gcs (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought me a pair of Danner snake boots for this season. I've had a pair of rubber snake boots in the past, but they was just to stiff. I'm just going to spray these boots down with sent control and hope for the best.


----------



## dawgsfan22 (Aug 19, 2011)

No brainer snake boots until it drops below 40*


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 19, 2011)

GIVEMTHESHAFT said:


> I agree with the Woody Armour muck boots snakeproof , rubber , wear them in bow season and have worn them the last three years all year long. Even hunting Janurary in Alabama. Put a hand warmer in them if it real cold


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 19, 2011)

Bruz said:


> Snake Boots.........ALL Season long.



Absolutely!

Snake boots all year long!


----------



## MCNASTY (Aug 19, 2011)

Rubbers.......always.   The ocmulgee has its share of cotton mouths and diamondbacks but Im not scared of em.  Dont own a pair of snake boots, never will. Besides, rubber dont smell.


----------



## chall (Aug 20, 2011)

I always use rubber boots, However i have not heard of anyone getting bit through good quality rubber boots. It probably has happened but i haven't heard of that. Has anyone?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 20, 2011)

Snake boots for me until it gets cold and then I'll swap to my Mucks


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 20, 2011)

Snake boots for me. Spray them down, we keep the trails cut to the permanent stands so there is nothing brushing up against you while you walk in. BFO alot while walking in with the climber. I love to kill a deer but I love to leave the woods on my own accord.


----------



## mike new (Aug 20, 2011)

*Boots*

Rocky snake boots all the way.  Rather be safe than sorry anytime.


----------



## red tail (Aug 20, 2011)

Jim Thompson said:


> I wear rubber boots.  think about buying a snake boot or 2 every few years but never get around to it



you don't own any shoes???? what are you talking about


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 21, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> Snake boots for me until it gets cold and then I'll swap to my Mucks



Same combo for me.


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 22, 2011)

I got popped by a copperhead a couple of years ago. I never even saw it because it was so camoflauged on the forest floor. My buddy behind me saw it hit my foot. This was during early gun season. Luckily I was wearing snake boots.

Snake boots all the way until it gets too cool/cold for em to move good.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 22, 2011)

Bruz said:


> Snake Boots.........ALL Season long.






Hey I recognize that pic...........



No snake boots for me, we get along just fine....


----------



## jrnymn9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Snake boots here - worn year-round (summer scouting too) until I need something with insulation on-stand (an most snakes have gone to ground).
My boots are 15" generic snake boots purchased at Academy for $60.  Very comfortable, waterproof, and easy to maintain.
I wash mine periodically, treat with scent control inside and out, before and after each hunt, and store in carbon bag or bin.  I only wear them during a hunt, meaning I will regular boots on my way to the lease or hunting site.  I also wear socks with odor-control silver.  Have been upwind many deer last year (also wearing Scent-Lok) at 15 yards with no indication they knew I was there or at least that close to them.


----------



## SwampMoss (Aug 24, 2011)

Woody Armour


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 24, 2011)

Always rubber boots, I am more concerned with deer smelling me than a snake biting me.  In 20+ years I have been hunting in country that north american poisonous snakes inhabit, I have never been bit and only snake to ever strike at me was when I was driving by on my atv.


----------

